
Netflix porn hack? - luckene
So I went into Netflix on my iPad a few hours ago and I noticed there was a new account entitled &quot;Lol&quot;. I had never seen that profile so I clicked on it to see what it was. When I opened it up, there was porn videos instead of shows or movies. It was all in the correct format that Netflix shows would show up in. I did a bit of research and found out the ip and it was from one of my neighbors. How did he do this? Has this happened to anybody else? I deleted the profile and changed my password, but is that enough to stop it for at least a little while?
======
bbcbasic
I'm just paranoid but also back up your HDD and perhaps even do DVD backup of
your most important files.

If your router is hacked as suggested in a sister thread then possibly it is
has managed to modify a download to get a virus on your computer like the
CryptoLocker.

------
mindcrash
Might not be Netflix, because Netflix does not carry adult content.

However, could be a copy of Netflix and your router deliberately set to access
this clone whenever you visit netflix.com

You might want to check if the IP address of netflix.com changed within your
home environment. If it has, go to a neighbour, and either change your
password if still possible or call Netflix Support because they could have
hijacked your session cookie already -- which basically means "free Netflix
account" (for them). Also don't visit other sites (until you get a new router)
because they might be rerouted aswell.

------
KennethJTom
I had a problem like this a while ago. Someone made a new account on my mac
and it was filled with videos from
[https://www.fapshows.com](https://www.fapshows.com). I don't know even in
this day what happened but after I deleted that account I didn't had any
problems.

------
garyfirestorm
I guess you were about to get "vanned" by the NSA. Unfortunately, they
couldn't get you red handed ;)

------
sergiotapia
[http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/25/8290277/router-hack-
adware...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/25/8290277/router-hack-adware-porn-
security-ara-labs) \- Your router dun goofed.

~~~
simplexion
That article is terrible. It doesn't even specify what routers were affected.
Even the article it links to doesn't besides saying that D-Link's router
reviews on Amazon show they are at fault.

This is why I only use routers that support OpenWrt.

~~~
evanboho
I had this happen on my router. It hijacked the DNS for google-analytics.com
and fed in some javascript that, on click, opened ad popups. I was able to
solve it by hardcoding the DNS servers to 8.8.8.8 and haven't had any other
problems.

------
readme
>one of my neighbors. How did he do this?

It might not even be your neighbor. Could be a virus she has or something. I'd
ask your neighbors though, if you think any look like the type that would do
this.

~~~
reagency
What type "looks like" that?

~~~
readme
A neckbeard and a fedora would be a dead giveaway

------
codezero
Do you have any pictures or screen captures of this?

~~~
deanstag
Or video captures ;)

------
umeboshi
Could be worse. Imagine getting locked into a bunch of televangelist content,
perhaps from Ted Haggard or Jimmy Swaggart.

------
autokad
are you absolutely certain you weren't phished? how did you know it was your
neighbor's IP? Do other people have access to your account? maybe they clicked
something they shouldn't have

------
tylergmxcom
porn is nics

------
automathematics
whaaaaaaaat?

The netflix app was showing you porn?

~~~
luckene
On the hacked account

